# Sinec PNI findet keine Profinet Geräte auf IPC477E mit Win10



## revilo16 (26 Februar 2021)

Hallo liebe Community,


ich habe ein Problem mit Sinec PNI (der Nachfolger vom PST - Primary Setup Tool).
Wir installieren PNI auf den IPC's damit der Kunde bei PN Geräten, bei denen die automatische Zuweisung von IP und PN Name nicht funktioniert, 
dies nach einem Gerätetausch manuell durchführen kann.


Bei einem IPC477E mit Windows 7 Installation funktioniert das auch einwandfrei. 
Bei dem selben IPC jedoch mit Windows 10 Konfiguration (6AV7241-1DA07-0FA0) findet PNI (meist) keine Profinet Geräte. Auch der Eintrag für die eigene NW Karte ist nicht vorhanden. 
Ganz sporadisch funktioniert es dann doch mal, jedoch ohne logischen Zusammenhang. Oftmals nach dem ersten Neustart nach der Installation von Win10Pcap. 
Ohne dann was zu ändern oder Updates ect. zu machen werden nach nach dem nächsten Neustart schon wieder keine Geräte gefunden.

Schliesse ich statt dem IPC mein Win10 PG an das selbe Netz an werden die Geräte jederzeit problemlos gefunden.


Mein PG hat: 
Win 10 Pro Version 20H2 Build 19042.802


Der IPC hat:
Win 10 Enterprise 2016 LTSB Version 1607 Build 14393.4225

Ping funktioniert vom IPC aus. Ebenso wie die HMI Verbindung zur CPU (WinCC RT Adv. V16).

Was ich schon alles probiert habe:
- Netzwerkeinstellungen automatisch/fix umgestellt (IP/Subnet)
- Netzwerk auf Privat umgestellt
- SinecPNI als Admin gestartet
- Firewall aus
- Vierenschutz aus
- WinPcap 4.1.3 statt Win10Pcap 10.2.5002 ausprobiert
- Test mit Simatic Automation Tool -> gleiches Problem, es werden auch in diesem Tool keine Geräte gefunden.
-> DCP Protokoll wird aber auf allen 3 NW-Karten als Grün/aktiv angezeigt.
- Neuinstallation IPC mit Win 10 EP LTSC 2019 statt LTSB 2016
- Auf der Neuinstallation alle Treiber vom mitgelieferten Stick installiert


All das war leider keine Lösung für das Problem.


Was kann ich noch probieren? Woran kann es liegen?
Ich bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende.
Vielleicht stehe ich auch auf dem Schlauch und es gibt eine simple Lösung?
Hat jemand von euch den IPC in WIN10 vor sich liegen und kann es bei sich mal testen?
Bin dankbar für jede Idee. :s12:


----------



## revilo16 (1 März 2021)

Hier die Lösung für das Problem:

- Win10Pcap V10.2.5002 deinstallieren, WinPcap V4.1.3 installieren.

WinPcap V4.1.3 findet man als kostenlosen Download und wird z.B. auch bei der Installation von Siemens Proneta V3.1.0.2 installiert.

Warum das beim Versuch aus #1 nicht glückte, kann ich nicht mehr nachvollziehen, vermutlich davor an zu vielem rumgeschraubt.
Jetzt funktioniert es jedenfalls einwandfrei.

Getestet habe ich diese Lösung jeweils für 
- Win 10 Enterprise 2016 LTSB Version 1607 Build 14393.4225
- Win 10 Enterprise 2019 LTSC Version 1809 Build 17763.1790 
auf dem IPC477E.

Auf meinem PG mit Windows 10 Pro Version 20H2 Build 19042.804,
wie auch auf der darauf installierten VM mit Windows 10 Pro Version 1909 Build 18363.1139,
funktioniert es mit der Standard PNI Installation, also mit Win10Pcap.

Es scheint also, dass entweder die LTSC / LTSB Windows Versionen oder die Hardware des IPC477E Probleme mit dem Win10Pcap Treiber haben.


----------

